
A Problem (GMail Priority Inbox) - mstolpm
http://avc.com/2014/10/a-problem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
mstolpm
I'm noticing exactly the same behaviour of Priority Inbox.

